# Wlan für Desktop-PC



## randy_ (17. Januar 2018)

*Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Hallo, 

ich habe einen ganz normalen Desktop PC - leider hat dieser kein Wlan verbaut.
Was für Wlan-Sticks sind zu empfehlen? 

Wir beabsichtigen das internet zukünftig über einen Kongstar Wlan Cube zu empfangen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Ich habe mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren auf Empfehlung von einem Freund das Ding hier gekauft:
Asus USB-N14 N300 Wi-Fi USB Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bisher keine Probleme mit und das WLAN drei Häuser weiter empfange ich auch noch


----------



## Timerle (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

auch gut 

ASUS PCE-AC56 AC1300 Dual-Band WLAN PCIe Karte  | eBay


----------



## DrEvil2055 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Auch gut: Asus PCE-AC88


----------



## marvin_ (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Macht es für mich Sinn ein W-lan upgrade zu machen? 
Lan Leistung ist 50mbit/s bei mir kommen noch ca. 16m/bit an. Außerdem steht ein W-lan repeater von Netgear in PC-Nähe.
W-lan stick ist ein älterer MSI US54SEII an einem USB-Adapter angeschlossen.
Danke!


----------



## randy_ (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Danke für die Nachrichten! 

Da ich nur ungern eine "Platine" an Mainboard anschließen möchte (ihr merkt sicher schon ich bin ein "PC-Laie") würde auch das funktionieren:
ASUS USB-AC56 Dualband Wireless-AC1300 WLAN Adapter USB 3.0 bei notebooksbilliger.de

LG 

@ Marvin, würdest du bitte deinen eigenen Thread aufmachen, denn Deine Frage hat nichts mit meiner zu tun!


----------



## MetallJ (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Ja, auch das wird funktionieren. Wie gut der Stick ist können dir vielleicht Andere sagen. Da gibt es teilweise zwischen verschiedenen Chipsätzen bei gleichen Funktstandards ziemliche Unterschiede. Evtl. googelst du mal schnelle Wireless AC-Sticks oder ähnliches. Grundsätzlich sollte aber alles funktionieren und dir als Laie ist die Geschwindigkeit vlt. gar nicht so wichtig.

Eine USB-Verlängerung scheint auch dabei zu sein. Du kannst den Stick also besser als z.B. hinterm Rechner positionieren, falls du Probleme hast.


----------



## Timerle (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*

Ich hatte den bevor ich die ASUS PCE 88 PCE-AC88  FAQ | WLAN & Netzwerk | ASUS Deutschland  hatte diese hier Netis WF2190 AC 1200 WLAN Dual Band Adapter USB 3.0 2x abnehm Antenne MAC Linux  | eBay


----------



## bastian123f (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wlan für Desktop-PC*



randy_ schrieb:


> Da ich nur ungern eine "Platine" an Mainboard anschließen möchte (ihr merkt sicher schon ich bin ein "PC-Laie") würde auch das funktionieren:



Schade. Habe mir erst diese Karte gekauft: Gigabyte WB867D-I WLAN + Bluetooth 4.0 Adapter PCIe 802.11ac PCIe x1 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Mit DualBand ist sie sehr Schnell. (Video Übertragen von Laptop mit Lan per WLAN an meinen PC mit minimum 80mb/s)


----------

